# Include wget into boot_crunch.conf



## Tom-i (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,

has anyone some Hints how to add wget to a boot_crunch.conf.

All my tries failed.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2010)

Use fetch(1).


----------



## Tom-i (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes i try this also but fetch seems to be broken too...

[CMD=]sa[/cmd]

```
cp /usr/src/release/i386/boot_crunch.conf .

crunchgen -m Makefile boot_crunch.conf

crunchgen: warning: could not find source directory: boot_crunch.conf: slattach
crunchgen: boot_crunch.conf: slattach: warning: could not find any .o files
crunchgen: boot_crunch.conf: slattach: ignoring program because of errors
Run "make -f Makefile" to build crunched binary.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2010)

It's not fetch that's broken, it's slattach.


----------



## Tom-i (Jun 30, 2010)

This is the first error i get before i can add fetch.

Meanwhile i have 9.0 an it builds the standard boot_crunch fine.

But the problem with fetch is still there:


```
raph -ldialog -lncurses -ldisk -lcam -lsbuf -lufs -ldevinfo -lbsdxml -larchive -lcrypto -lbz2 -llzma -lusb -ljail
fetch.lo(.text+0x5b8): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchDebug'
fetch.lo(.text+0x5be): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchDebug'
fetch.lo(.text+0x639): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchFreeURL'
fetch.lo(.text+0x67c): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchParseURL'
fetch.lo(.text+0x79c): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchTimeout'
fetch.lo(.text+0x7eb): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchXGet'
fetch.lo(.text+0x8c9): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchStat'
fetch.lo(.text+0xdef): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchStat'
fetch.lo(.text+0xe14): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchXGet'
fetch.lo(.text+0x151d): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchXGet'
fetch.lo(.text+0x1695): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchLastErrString'
fetch.lo(.text+0x172b): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchLastErrString'
fetch.lo(.text+0x177f): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchLastErrCode'
fetch.lo(.text+0x1787): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchLastErrString'
fetch.lo(.text+0x19bc): In function `fetch':
: undefined reference to `fetchLastErrString'
fetch.lo(.text+0x1fd2): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `fetchRestartCalls'
fetch.lo(.text+0x2068): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `fetchLastErrCode'
fetch.lo(.text+0x20ef): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `fetchLastErrCode'
fetch.lo(.text+0x225b): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `fetchAuthMethod'
fetch.lo(.text+0x2262): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `fetchAuthMethod'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /var/ftp/boot_crunch.
```


----------

